# Semi-regular vomiting



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

My Vizsla has been vomiting more than normal lately. Before the last few weeks, whenever he threw up, it seemed connected to him eating something he couldn't digest --- for example, once he got big enough to break chunks off of cow hooves and swallow them. It would happen less than once a month. 

There wasn't usually much vomit, and it didn't have a lot of undigested kibble in it, but the last 3-4 times or so, it has been a LOT, and basically looks like his entire undigested lunch. And it has been happening about once a week for the last few weeks. 

He just threw up about 20 minutes ago, but hasn't eaten since noon. He usually only gets 2 cups at a time, and doesn't bolt his feed. He otherwise seems robust and healthy. Should I consider changing his food or something?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd look into seeing if the food formula has changed at all and if not I'd consider if he's reacting to one of the ingredients. You might also fast him for 12-24 hours to give his digestive system a break. Dogs are designed for gorging and fasting so it won't do him any harm, though he might convince you otherwise. 

I'm sure you'll get other suggestions, but that's what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

